

Show HN: Codebox – Open source cloud and desktop IDE - SamyPesse
https://github.com/FriendCode/codebox#0.6.2

======
eaurouge
How do you go about using this as part of a web application? Can you run this
on a Rails app client? I went thru the docs, but couldn't find much info.

